# FE exam as a chemical engineer



## gaven555 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello,

I am finishing my junior year for my B.S. in chemical engineering, and I am starting to get worried about finding a job after I graduate. I attempted to get an internship this summer by applying all around the country to dozens of different companies, but I did not have any luck. My GPA is high, and I have lab experience but I lack industry experience. There is nothing I can do about getting industry experience at the moment, so I am considering taking the FE exam to help make my resume more formidable when I apply for jobs my senior year. Will passing this exam help me get my first job as long as I intend on getting the PE license in the future? If not, what should I do to make myself employable? Thank you for any advice!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2012)

As a Chem E I don't know that it helps any other than for those positions that require it. Same goes for the PE. Unless you get a consulting job, it usually isn't a requirement more of the personal gain sort of thing.


----------



## ksprayberry (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm a ME, I took the FE hoping that it would put me ahead of the rest of the sea of graduates. Whether it did or not i do not know, but go ahead and go for it while your still in study mode and it's all still fresh in your mind and will probably be cheaper than taking it later. To me it shows initiative on ones part and that they have gumption and ambition. I don't know where you are from, but Baxter pharmaceuticals is moving to Georgia and there are a few biofuel startups here as well. Surely they will be hiring.

Good luck and go for that FE.


----------



## chemicalpe (Apr 29, 2012)

Being a chemical engineer myself, I agree with the posts here that FE/PE are not going to be of much use. But one thing is for sure, its always good to have extra credentials on your resume because some jobs do require you to have PE even though you may never use it but its the company policy to have as many PEs as they can to show the client that they have enough experienced people to do the job. If you end up in consulting,it will be a big plus because you can work on your own and get the contracts using PE. At the end, its always good to have it. So, I suggest you to go for FE and when you have enough working experience, get your PE aswell. Good luck.


----------



## adamn185 PE (May 24, 2012)

I am a ChemE also and took the FE for the same positive reasons noted above. I plan on earning a PE license as soon as I can and while I agree that for most jobs it is not necessary, it can only help, not hurt.


----------



## Freon (May 24, 2012)

I got my BS in Chemical Engineering also. According to the newsletters my old school sends out, the demand for entry-level Chem Es is so high in some areas that having a EIT is nice, but not required. I would recommend taking the test while you are in school.


----------

